# طائره تحمل طائره !!



## wad_mazag (29 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحتو يا باشمهندسين .. انا كنت فندوه فالكليه ولقيت الباشمهندس اللي بيدي الندوه عرض صوره طائره سطحها مستوي وتحمل فوقها طائره اخرى ... وقال ان الطائره دي بتستحمل حموله داخلها 350 طن وعلى سطحها 250 طن !!
فهل ممكن حد يجيب لنا صور الطائره دي لاني مش فاكر اسمها ولكن لقيت الرموز والارقام دي مكتوبه على جناح الطائره ur82000
وشكرااا جدااا​


----------



## wad_mazag (2 يوليو 2010)

اين الردوود يا مهندسين


----------



## الذكي الماهر (2 يوليو 2010)

والله يا ريت كان بمقدوري أساعدك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 يوليو 2010)

> لو سمحتو يا باشمهندسين .. انا كنت فندوه فالكليه ولقيت الباشمهندس اللي بيدي الندوه عرض صوره طائره سطحها مستوي وتحمل فوقها طائره اخرى ... وقال ان الطائره دي بتستحمل حموله داخلها 350 طن وعلى سطحها 250 طن !!
> فهل ممكن حد يجيب لنا صور الطائره دي لاني مش فاكر اسمها ولكن لقيت الرموز والارقام دي مكتوبه على جناح الطائره ur82000
> وشكرااا جدااا








اضخم طائرة فى العالم 
صممت خصيصا لحمل مكوك اسمةburan

و اسمها antonov 225


----------



## wdelrasheed (22 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم، هذه الطائرة روسية الصنع ويوجد منها أثنين أو أكثر
على ما أظن، تعرف بإسم (ماريا) وهي أكبر طائرة شحن في العالم


----------



## مهندس بيئة (22 يوليو 2010)

هي الطائرة العملاقة اسما ميريا بلروسي وتعني السلام


----------

